# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам два места под захоронения

## Gyna

Продам два места под захоронения на Таировском кладбище цена 3500уе

----------


## razboinik

Какой этаж?  с видом на куда? ...соседи тихие?

----------


## Кокс-

элитные соседи вид на море

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## razboinik

Что по соседям,ГОСакт?

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

пр

----------


## Gyna

продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Tamron

Какая причина продажи?

----------


## Gyna

Продаем

----------


## KARABAS666

> Какая причина продажи?


 Перехотелось умирать

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

продам

----------


## КСЮША2

передумали умирать...

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

продам

----------


## DG-2016

> Какая причина продажи?


 ...прежние  "хозяева" воскресли, не иначе

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Odessov

цена таже ?

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## vrednaya_staruska

жестяк. я такое объявление впервые встречаю.
ну че. может деньги нужны.)

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

продам

----------


## IGOR 777

Через администрацию кладбища вам будет интересней эту тему пропихнуть с откатом.Так как на форуме Вы как белая ворона которая не в теме.

----------


## Gyna

продам

----------


## Gyna

Поощ

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Odessov

какая цена сейчас？

----------


## _Sanyok_

Места б/У?

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Nikolaich

Не продается почему-то, да?

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Пр

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

пр

----------


## Gyna

пр

----------


## Gyna

пр

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Пр

----------


## Gyna

пр

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Пр

----------


## abav09

> Места б/У?


 ещё как б.у ...пятнадцатое захоронение...хай бог мылуе!!!

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Пр

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

По

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Igrik

меняю на гараж металлический. но и районами придется поменяться.

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Пр

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## IGOR 777

Не устали продавать? Может есть смысл под себя оставить ?  Тема продажи  лет  восемь на форуме.

----------


## Gyna

Ап

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------


## Gyna

Продам

----------

